# Wagner hlvp



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

Just got my Wagner hlvp
Going to put her or it to work in the next day or so . Hoping I didn't waste my money . The first challenge dtm Kelly Moore for wrought iron railings . It looks 
Promising .


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

good luck with that
the best advice I can give you is when you are done 
clean,clean,clean


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

mr.fixit said:


> good luck with that
> the best advice I can give you is when you are done
> clean,clean,clean


I have nothing nice to say about Wagner :whistling2:


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

Well if saves time and materials .
It was a good buy. Just not a fan of the pro-shot . Really not a fan of Wagner either after the last purchase their stupid 
Little texture gun. ok it works good for pop corn texture . Other than that ,it takes up space in the van .


----------



## Precision-TBay (Jun 1, 2011)

the control spray is awesome, it is the one and only wagner product that truly works


----------



## ibsocal (Apr 17, 2007)

you will most likely have to thin out any material you use to get it to atomize but it should work just fine as long as you cut it.
i wonder how well that texture gun would work with multispec.


----------



## Precision-TBay (Jun 1, 2011)

ibsocal said:


> you will most likely have to thin out any material you use to get it to atomize but it should work just fine as long as you cut it.
> i wonder how well that texture gun would work with multispec.



I thin paint (latex and oil) about 5% using the wagner. When I pour a quart into the pot I add 3 tablespoons of water and thats it. Sprays perfectly. I dont thin stains, lacquer etc. I have sprayed dulux latex, devflex, semigloss oil, varnish, lacquer and stain through mine.

I have the tex spray as well. I never even realized it was a wagner. I use it for repairs on popcorn texture and for doing small areas. I wouldnt want to do a whole room with it. For repairs it works wonderfully.


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

Well I use it today , It seem to work out al right concerning it was 104 outside and spraying dtm . 
I first added xim extender to 2 gals of dtm 
At 8 oz for the mix . Plus a little water . 
It sprayed good , but kinda slow for wrought iron railings . Wow hardly any overspray . My 3800 graco has more control from point spray to fan . But concerning what I was spraying these railings were really in bad shape . Lots of grinding and sanding . Priming etc . The atomization was good . Easy to use and clean. Thanks for your input 
Terry


----------

